# Tank's unbiased racial beauty survey



## manifold

Please number these photos in order from most beautiful (1) to least beautiful (6)


----------



## Mad Scientist

In!


----------



## elvis

fuck.  I must be a racist.


----------



## Sheldon

The chick in that last picture is really fine.


----------

